
So you want to build a remote company? - mvip
https://blog.viktorpetersson.com/remote-work/2019/07/14/so-you-want-to-build-a-remote-company.html
======
6nomads
In terms of remote work, only one thing matters — work! This is amazing
because the ordinary question “What have you done today?” replaces many others
such as: “What time did you come?”, “Why are you late?”, “What did you do
today?”, and so on. Teamwork becomes result oriented, not process oriented.

